# photos of the most original smoker



## seminole (Nov 18, 2006)

On my recent trip to Poland I have discovered the most original wood smoker that I have seen in my life. This guy deserves medal for his inventiveness:

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/photo_g...s/poliwoda.htm


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 18, 2006)

Very ineresting! I especially like the caption "If you enjoy what you do, you'll never work another day in your life." And by the smile on the man's face, I'd say he enjoys what he does. Good post!


----------



## dr good (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes, it is really great for someone in that envioroment to create something that really came out of nothing but what was just on hand.  Just using available resources.Like you Bill I am sure that this man enjoys his life.


----------



## ultramag (Nov 21, 2006)

Neat pics Seminole, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cheech (Jul 22, 2007)

http://sharingthelife.blogspot.com/2...bbq-grill.html

Rather unique smoker


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 22, 2007)

I like that trunk smoker. Wonder how long it lasts before he has to cut down another one?

The engne smoker is to clean! Bet it's never even been seasoned!


----------

